# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Qui s'y connait en hirondelles?

## Liolia

J'ai des nids d'hirondelles dans mon atelier. Bien sûr je ne les détruits jamais. Des hirondelles sont venues cette année et ont fait un nouveau nid sans sintéresser à l'ancien. Leurs petits sont partis ( envolés ) et là elles font un autre nid. J'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi elles laissent des nids inutilisés et en refont un autre juste à côté. Surtout que j'ai l'impression que ce sont les mêmes. Et surtout que ça a l'air d'être un sacré boulot de faire ces nids.

----------


## Liolia

ici: http://www.oiseaux.net/oiseaux/hirondelle.rustique.html


il est dit:

" Les adultes cherchent toujours à conforter un nid existant plutôt que  d'en construire un nouveau, d'où une concurrence en début de saison pour  récupérer les meilleurs nids."

----------


## phacélie

Peut-être que ce ne sont pas les mêmes  ::

----------


## Liolia

Peut-être bien, mais il semble que les hirondelles ne refont pas de nid si il y en a un bien en place, même un créé par d'autres hirondelles. Donc ça voudrait dire que celui de l'an passé est nul, et celui de cette année aussi puisqu'ils en font un 3e. J'ai lu qu'il leur faut 8 jours pour en faire un et que c'est épuisant. Du coup tout ça m'intrigue.

----------


## duma762000

s'il y a un peu de terre non plantée, on peut y mettre de l'eau pour faire de la boue, les hirondelles pourront s'en servir pour consolider leur nid. Mais il faut que ce soit hors de portée des chats et des chiens, bien sûr.

----------


## phacélie

Pour ce qui est de la boue, elles doivent en trouver quelque-part, sinon, elles ne feraient pas un nouveau nid.

Pour en revenir à l'énigme du jour, on peut échafauder des hypothèses :
- un jeune couple perfectionniste ( "on peut faire mieux" ou "on a eu trop chaud dans ce nid, voyons si ce n'est pas mieux à côté") ,
- un autre couple qui ne trouve pas le premier nid à son goût et laisse le second à ses précédents occupants qui auraient déjà commencé une nouvelle ponte ou au cas où ils feraient une deuxième nichée,
- des restes chelous d'oisillon mort, de fientes suspectes ou d'infestation de parasites...
- d'autre (s) petit(s) oiseau(x) opportuniste(s) qui occuperai(en)t le(s) nid(s) déjà construit(s)...
....

----------


## Houitie

monsieur Hirondelle pue des pieds et du coup madame ne veut pas y retourner.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Liolia

:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ils le font juste à côté des deux autres, donc pour eux mon atelier est un bon environnement. Je vais surveiller et si d'ici l'hiver personne ne retourne dans les deux vieux nids, je les enlèverais. En tout cas les hirondelles adorent mon atelier, et elles n'ont pas peur des chiens et de Bianca. Faut dire, les chiens s'en foutent des oiseaux et Bianca ne chasse que le mulot. Le plus drôle c'est que la pièce grillagée des 4 jeunes chats donne sur l'atelier, pour eux c'est télé hirondelles, mais il semble que les hirondelles ont déjà compris que les chats ne peuvent pas sortir.

----------


## phacélie

Tant mieux si elles s'y plaisent et du coup je ne les enlèverais pas ( attend une année de plus ) : quand elles arrivent de migration elles sont très fatiguées et si un nid est déjà prêt (c'est toujours ça de pris ) et leur convient, elles le rafistolent elles s'y installent.

Et puis peut-être que certains jeunes de l'année survivront et reviendront chez toi, le groupe s'agrandira  ::

----------


## Liolia

oui c'est ce que je croyais avec celui de l'été passé, mais personne n'y a été. De toute façon ça ne me coute rien de les laisser. Mais ça m'intrigue à fond! Cette année je me suis dit: elles ne vont pas dans le nid des autres. Et en cherchant j'ai lu que si. Si ça se trouve ce sont des batisseuses qui sont juste là pour faire une cité d'hirondelles, l'an prochain elles vont me virer pour s'installer en masse  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

J'aurais tendance à penser qu'elles vont dans le nid des autres en début de saison ( quand il y a eu un vide sanitaire ).

Mais non, elles ne vont pas te virer, elles vivent en haut et toi en bas, il y'a de la place pour tout le monde  ::

----------


## Liolia

Ça c'est le nid fabriqué l'été dernier:


Celui de cette année qui a hébergé des petits qui se sont envolés depuis :



Et voici le nid actuellement en construction, ça représente 3 jours de travail:

----------


## Liolia

Au sujet des hirondelles j'ai trouvé ce blog très chouette avec plein d'infos

http://www.lejournaldupli.fr/hironde...elles_2013.htm

D'après ce qu j'y lis, le nid de cette année est peut-être encore occupé la nuit par les oisillons qui ont récemment pris leur envol. Je n'ose pas allumer les néons pour vérifier. C'est bien possible car j'ai observé que le nid est encore protégé par des hirondelles adultes. Il y a 3 couples dont celui qui est en train de construire le nouveau nid, et ça se vole sacrément dans les plumes. L'an prochain, comme la personne du blog je vais leur mettre des tablettes.

----------


## phacélie

Il est super ce blog, les photos sont géniales, les adultes en vol  :: et ces petites bouilles au bord des nids  ::  !

J'aime beaucoup l'idée du système à bascule sur la fenêtre pour déséquilibrer les chats  :: 

Ah, et puis tu vois qu'il y a plusieurs couples finalement  ::

----------


## Liolia

Oui! je suis en train de lire toutes les années depuis hier, cette observation est une mine d'infos, j'adore!

----------


## phacélie

Alors qu'en penses-tu de cette couleur beige ou pas, tu as pu regarder ?

----------


## Liolia

non j'en ai vu qu'une a la lumière du jour, l'autre était dans l'atelier, d'ailleurs elles m'ont fait rire parce que ça bavardait de loin, mais très animé.

----------


## Liolia

Les deux hirondelles m'ont fait l'honneur de se percher a une hauteur raisonnable, côt à côte avec le soleil dans le dos. Tu as raison Phacelie, l'une des deux a la gorge bien plus claire. Est-ce que ça veut dire qu'il n'y aura pas de ponte? Aucune idée.

----------


## phacélie

À mon avis non, l'oiseau à gorge beige est un jeune de l'année et il se reproduira le printemps prochain quand  il aura acquis le rouge brique de l'adulte.

----------


## phacélie

Comment vont-elles, les hirondelles par chez toi Liolia ?

Je pose cet appel là aussi pour qu'il soit plus vu, peut-être : ❗️Appel pour sauver les hirondelles victimes du froid dans le Lot (ou ailleurs)

----------


## Liolia

Chaque année elles partent debut septembre ici.

----------


## phacélie

Tant mieux, elles auront échappé à ça.

----------


## dogeorge

chez moi, on en voit pas

----------


## phacélie

Peut-être as-tu des connaissances dans le coin à qui tu peux transmettre le message ?

----------


## Liolia

L'an passé je n'ai pas eu d'hirondelles, elles se sont fait chasser par des rouge queues. Cette année il y a eu plein de pourparlers et d'engueulades entre les rouge queues et les hirondelles, mais les hirondelles ont gagné. Les rouge queues sont super virulents, c'est le genre de tout petit oiseau qui se prend pour un pelican. Ils t'engueulent, ils se posent sans crainte a ta portée, même les chats les craignent, j'en ai vu un raccompagner Miel du potager a la maison en l'engueulant l'an passé. Et elle filait droit. Pour la reconforter j'ai engueulé le rouge queue qui nous insultait posé sur le fil a linge du préau.

Il y a 5 bébés hirondelles dans l'atelier, et je suis contente car ils sont dans un des nids que j'ai sécurisé, je sais qu'il ne va pas tomber, et je vois les parents se poser tranquilles sur la tablette. Les hirondelles ont compris que quand j'entends des cris inhabituels de leur part je sors chasser mes chats qui rodent. Alors maintenant elles font un raffut du diable des qu'un chat ose s'approcher, qui s'arrete des que j'apparais.

----------


## Alantka

Ce doit être une expérience incroyable de pouvoir cohabiter avec ces superbes petites créatures  :: 
Merci de nous partager des photos des boules de plumes.
Sur les dernières, avec leur bec grand ouvert, elles me font penser à des sarracénias  ::

----------


## Liolia

Les bébés hirondelles souffrent beaucoup de la chaleur.  A 15 heures je les ai vu, avachis la tête pendante au bord du nid. Un peu paniquée j'ai d'abord vidé un gros arrosoir d'eau sur le sol sous le nid, pour rafraichir, au bout d'une demie heure j'ai vu qu'ils ne bougeaient pas plus, alors j'ai pris mon vapo et je les ai vaporisés. Et j'ai genereusement vaporisé la poutre autour du nid. Ca a bien fonctionné, 10 minutes après ils recommençaient a bouger et a ouvrir le bec. Les parents les nourrissent, les pauvres ils doivent crever de chaud. Je vaporise la poutre toutes les 20 minutes, ça seche super vite.

A 15h00




Allez hop un coup de vapo:



Les bébés pleins de gouttelettes:

----------


## Myko78

Ils ont deux mamans, ça va être dur quand ils vont voler de leurs propres ailes  ::

----------


## Sylves

Bonjour.   Le mois dernier, je postais ce message sur ce forum, dans le topic des pigeons d'Aniky. Auriez-vous une explication  (je trouve le phénomène très bizarre)   ?     Merci  !


Bonjour. Voilà, j'ai aussi une autre question. Un couple de pigeons a fait un deuxième nid et couve à côté (~ 15 centimètres) de celui qui contient déjà un seul petit bébé pigeon âgé de 16 jours. On a donc deux nids pour un même couple. C'est possible. Mais est-ce normal, courant ? Le mâle, le papa-pigeon est génial et très beau (il est un super mâle, en fait, car il donne à manger au petit de 16 jours, il couve dans le deuxième nid, il construit le nid, il défend le nid contre les autres pigeons, etc.). Votre avis m'intéresse beaucoup, merci !!!

----------


## Liolia

Désolée, je n'ai aucune expérience de la nidification des pigeons.

----------


## Sylves

C'est dur la canicule de ces jours-ci pour tous...    humains, animaux...     Faut penser à bien hydrater tout le monde, par exemple.

----------


## Liolia

Les bébés sont en plein envol, j'ai enlevé le premier envolé des pattes des chats. C'est une chance que je l'ai vu, je passais juste pres de la fenetre. Le pauvre était au sol avec les trois chats autour de lui. J'ai eu un mal fou a les reprendre, je le croyais blessé, mais au final je l'ai emmené au grenier pour le faire s'envoler de la fenetre, il est parti comme une fleche. Ensuite les parents hirondelles ont commencé a piquer sur les chats, pour les faire fuir, Sati a lancé la patte et recupéré trois plumes. J'ai réussi a faire rentrer sans peine les deux filles en les appâtant avec des friandises, mais Totoro était terrifié par les parents hirondelles qui lui fonçaient dessus. J'ai du aller le chercher au potager ou il s'était refugié et miaulait comme une ame en peine, je l'ai porté jusque dans la maison malgré ses protestations. Bref les chats sont bouclés et ne sont pas contents, les parents hirondelles tentent de faire s'envoler les 4 bébés restants pas motivés du tout, et le bébé que j'ai sauvé des chats, lui il tente de retourner au nid, les parents lui foncent dessus pour l'en empêcher.

----------


## Liolia

Les bébés hirondelles sont tous remontés dans le nid, j'ai compté 9 adultes virevoltants dans l'atelier tentant de les convaincre de s'envoler.

----------


## Liolia

les bébés hirondelles sont finalement tous de retour dans le nid. J'ai été voir regulierement dans la journée, trois avaient pris leur envol et s'exerçaient sur les fils a linge. Les parents et leurs amis se sont montré très virulents. J'ai vu un adulte tirer un petit du nid et le faire chuter pour le forcer à voler. Mais ces petits sont très obstinés, ils sont tous serrés les uns contre les autres dans leur nid ce soir. Je vais essayer de garder mes chats ce soir et demain matin, car je sais que des demain le manege des parents pour forcer les petits a s'envoler va reprendre, et si Totoro et Miel se laissent impressionner par les attaques des adultes, pour Sati qui ne rêve que d'en choper un, leurs piqués c'est du pain béni. Je sens qu'ils vont me faire la gueule et que je vais devoir faire des tas de distributions de friandises, même si pour le moment ils prennent leur mal en patience:





Non on s'envolera pas! non! non! non!

----------


## Liolia

A midi et demie j'ai fini par forcer l'envol des trois dernières boules de plumes qui refusaient obstinément de quitter le nid malgré les efforts de plus de 10 adultes passablement agacés. J'ai pris mon plumeau a poussière et je l'ai agité près du nid, en 2 secondes les trois avaient pris leur envol, et sans vaciller, ils ont traversé le potager dans un vol très régulier. J'ai attendu 2h avant de lâcher les minous au cas ou. Minous furax qui ce matin ont pissé dans l'escalier en représailles à leur confinement forcé. Les saligauds. Tout le monde est content, sauf Sati qui je pense comptait bien se faire une hirondelle vu comme elle les avait à l’œil.

----------


## Liolia

Deux bébés sont de nouveau au nid  :: 

C'est drole car je vois des adultes se poser sur la tablette et meme des bébés qui eux ont pris leur independance  et ça discute. C'est la premiere année que je vois ça, d'habitude apres l'envol les bébés sont nourris non loin du nid mais pas au nid, ils ne reviennent a l'atelier que le soir pour dormir et se perchent sur les poutres.

----------


## MarieSue

Forcément, moi aussi je resterais, cest un nid 5 étoiles avec vaporisateur, planche denvol et datterrissage, fil de sécurité et même service dordre ^^

----------


## Liolia

::

----------


## Liolia

Il y a deux soirs de ça, j'avais encore 3 petits dans le nid, mais le lendemain matin ils avaient parcouru 1 metre et se tenaient sous le preau, a observer l'exterieur. Tout le monde s'est finalement envolé, tant mieux!

Les trois retardataires indécis:

----------

